# Exercise Intolerance and Collapse (EIC) in Labs



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

Has anyone heard of this problem with labs? Our vet gave us a report on it, which can be found at

http://thelabradorclub.com/library/eicstudy.html

It describes a problem I am having with my lab to a tea. The vet describes my dog as in "perfect physical condition with excellent muscle tone." Yet, he collapses on occasion after moderate to strenuous exercise. Again, this report is spot on in explaining our problem. I have never heard of this until today and am not sure what to do. Thanks.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank you for this post!

When I read the article I was dumbfounded! My father's current dog, Remmi has this exact issue. We could never figure out what was wrong with him. He would seemingly collapse and stiffen up for no apparent reason. We always figured he had some rare form of diabetes and was not metabolizing sugar in his system properly. Blood tests were always negative, and the vet always found him to be in excellent physical condition. This started happening around 2 years old, and has affected him every year until last year. He's now 8 going on 9 years old. He's not a lab, but rather a springer spaniel, however all the symptoms are identical.

This has been one of the stranest mysteries I've ever encountered. Hopefully this explains all the strange outings he's had in his life.

I phoned my father moments ago to have him read this article. Thanks again!

Ryan


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

This is a big problem for labs , They are just starting to test dogs for EIC. The vet who wrote this report was testing dogs up here this past summer. I have not found out the results yet.

Very hard to find black , any lab , for that matter that does not have 'Lean Mac' in the family history. Big carrier of EIC.....


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

zekeland,

Are you for sure Lean Mack was a carrier, just because he has sired hundreds if not thousands of puppys and some have been EIC affected does not mean for sure he was a carrier, if your not sure i wouldn't start any rumers just yet, as there are still breedings comming from him with a "few" frozen straws left.

You are correct in saying it is hard to find a ped. without Maxx in it, then again I'm not sure I'd want a puppy that didn't have him in it, he -passed on alot of great traits in his offspring.

Backhome--- do a search on EIC on the link below you will find a ton of info there.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... b7149b7ba9


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

First research I found on this was a vet in Sask. about 3 years ago. Recently the U of MN was working on it with the testing, etc. There is a long discussion on the 'fuge gun dog forum on the topic.

My soon to be 4 year old lab has it. It's worse if he gets excited ahead of time - read walking across the street with bumpers in hand for training. Seems worse in hotter weather. Really have to be careful around water, especially with current, if it strikes and the back legs go out they can drown. Only thing I have found to minimze it was to try and keep him from getting excited before excercise. As soon as you notice it coming on you best stop the dog and rest for 10 minutes, then it seems to pass.


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------

